# Need Advice



## Miss Lucky (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm not sure if ya'll deal with big horses, but figured you might have some advice for me. I'm truly bothered by the situation next door.

My neighbor, who is barely talking to me now due to her divorce and my husband and her ex are still friends........

Is letting a lady keep 2 "big" horses and a goat in a small area in the back of her property.

There was grass for the first 2 weeks, then the owners brought a round bale which lasted 2-3 weeks. I am thinking the horses have been there since Sept.?

When they first arrived, my neighbor said she only feeds them every 2nd or 3rd day.

Anyway, the 22 yr. old horse has steadly become nothing but bones. You can see every rib, backbone and hip bone. She is grazing constantly for any fragment of grass she can find.

I really don't want to be the one to call Animal Control since there are only 3 homes here together and I am the only home with a full view of the horses. I'm sure she would figure it's me since I have mini's and all. I would also hate to jeopardize the children's friendships.

Help! I hate to see this horse dwindle to nothing, but don't know what to do!


----------



## mountain_waif (Jan 15, 2004)

....


----------



## virginia (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi

I just rescued 2 horses under much the same circumstances. Thankfully, after about a month of dilogue she signed the horses over to a Large Horse rescue I was working with. If talking to her doesn't do anything, you might want to contact a local Large Horse Rescue. Check online under horse rescue. They can explain to her why the horses should be better sheltered, fed properly and taken care of medically. They can explain how much it would cost her if a horse goes down. That she could be cited for abuse if she neglects them. That financially she would be better off giving up the horses. These Big horse rescues can be very persuasive.

What you can't do is get her mad at you. You must, at all times be polite . If any abusive horse owner gets upset, it takes twice as long if ever to get the horses. Just explain to her that you want to help her by taking an interest in the horses. Either way, you have to get involved or watch those poor horses starve.

Good luck,

Ginny


----------



## kaykay (Jan 15, 2004)

All great advice!! Do a net search and see what equine rescue is near you to call and just ask their advice


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jan 15, 2004)

I to have the same problem - and now she has 2 wild cats and about 6 kittens to add to the mix all coming over here and fighting with my cat..

Anyway these horrses arent that bad yet but that is casue i feed them - i am so fed up- I am hoping someone local can aT LEAST say a friend of a friend told them about them and then I can all animal control and someone else could possibley have done it you know what i mean


----------



## mountain_waif (Jan 15, 2004)

....


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jan 17, 2004)

Not to be negative but do remember that most wont be able to get involved against the owners will if there is feed on site even if the horses dont get it :-( so you might want to check the laws in your state first


----------



## Miss Lucky (Jan 17, 2004)

Update........

Nicely spoke with my neighbor. She says the man who owns the horse says.......

the mare gets like this every winter. He has wormed her, but doesn't want to put alot of money into her. HOW SAD! Just because she is old is no reason to neglect her.

Anyway, I offered to go pick up a round bale for them and she said she would talk to him. He said the round bales are no good. Something is better than nothing, and around here you can get a quality round bale for $35. Square bales run $5 each!

He did bring 5 bales the other day, but that will hardly help at this point.

A friend of mine has contacted a rescue, so let's hope all goes well.

Thanks for all you advice! Texas is pretty good about rescuing horses so I will keep you posted.


----------



## kaykay (Jan 17, 2004)

A round bale is absolutely better than letting them starve!!! Ughh. Please keep us posted and thank you for caring


----------



## Ashley (Jan 18, 2004)

Im sorry but I would of called somebody right away.

My uncle had to listen to a big horse suffer, thrashing around on the ground to its death this summer. His neighbors went on vacation knowing the horse was sick, the cops ended up comeing out and shooting it, then they got to watch as they drug the horse peice by peice out of the pen. THe neighbors big horse pen buts up to his minis pens.


----------



## mountain_waif (Jan 18, 2004)

....


----------



## SunQuest (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh how sad.

Glad that you went over and talked with her. Normally there is not much you can do if the person has food and water on the property. At least she knows that someone is noticing.

Next, I would contact Lone Star Equine Rescue (www.lser.org) as they are a well run rescue in TX and some surrounding states. They would know all the laws that you would need to use to determine if you could or even should get the authorities involved. Please contact them and find out what you need to do to help these horses. You may not need to call in officials, but I can certainly say that if this mare is not on a special age related diet for her weight issues, then that is neglectful.

And thanks for trying to help them.


----------



## Miss Lucky (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, I don't know if this is good or bad, but the old man came and picked up the starved horse yesterday. I guess no one will be watching now? Hopefully she is gone to the vet.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 27, 2004)

At least you now have piece of mind that you did try to help her. I only hope now that this owner is doing the right thing for this poor horse. Is there any way you can keep "tabs" on this horse? Just the thought of no one watching it, can be disturbing enough. Ashley, did your Uncle try to do anything to help this poor horse that you mentioned?


----------



## Miss Lucky (Feb 2, 2004)

Well, all I can find out is that the horse is gone! Here's a kicker for you though.

Someone brought 2 more big horses to my neighbors on Friday!!

As if there were enough grass for the healthy one and the starved one, (THERE IS NONE BY THE WAY) now they bring over two new ones!!! Sorry, but my neighbor has got to be a moron!!

HOW FRUSTRATING!!


----------



## virginia (Feb 2, 2004)

You're right, she's a MORON!!!!!


----------

